

Time to end the war on drugs - fuzzix
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/blog/time-to-end-the-war-on-drugs

======
remyroy
End the prohibition on plants. People should be able to put whatever they want
in their body because they own their body. Even if it is quite stupid to do so
in many cases, you cannot deter stupidity. In almost every cases, when you try
to force people not to do stupid things, it creates unintended consequences
that are far worst than what that people would have done in the first place.

Let's try freedom for once.

------
smspence
Honest question: Why is this on Hacker News? I would expect to see this kind
of post on Reddit, but not HN. For the record, I also want the "war on drugs"
to end, but I also don't want HN to turn into Reddit.

~~~
fuzzix
It's on here because I posted it.

I write code, I do not like waste.

